
Uninstall QuickTime for Windows now - AJAlabs
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3056650/security/uninstall-quicktime-for-windows-now.html
======
thedaemon
What will we use in it's place? I use Quicktime to scrub videos frame by
frame, as I am an animator and use it for reference. I have not found another
free video player that has this ability. VLC sure doesn't.

------
AJAlabs
If you uninstall QuickTime what are some of the alternative H.264 codec
options available for embedded PowerPoint videos?

------
ijk
Does this include the codecs? Because right now there's a ton of media
production tools on Windows that don't work without Quicktime, and
uninstalling it makes it much harder to do media production in Windows.

